# Giant typical



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

shot in Ohio today! Green score 218 inches typical. Not my deer but just wanted to share.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow!! Great deer, any details?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Not really any details for sure it was central Ohio and I hope to go see it tomorrow. I just want to hold it in my own hands. Lol


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't want to release the name or area until it's widely known. It was a small deer drive that got him killed. Definitely an Ohio giant!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet deer! there's a bunch of whiners on another post crying about drives. this shows they do in fact work.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a brute...what happened at the base of the right antler?..someone aiming for the rack?? better watch those horns might fall off...haha.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> sweet deer! there's a bunch of whiners on another post crying about drives. this shows they do in fact work.


I don't think anyone ever said drives don't work, of course they do, too well at times.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wonder what happened to the top of his head in the first pic.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A super stud no doubt.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

A very nice wide rack, congratulations to the hunter for a great harvest.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Super nice


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Wonder what happened to the top of his head in the first pic.


I'm assuming someone had buck fever and shot at the rack...thats what it looks like anyways...


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

The spot on its head was a follow up shot. Luckily it didn't shoot the rack off. I guess there was a lot of adrenaline flowing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is truly an awesome deer. thank you for sharing the pictures. just goes to show that there is some real trophies out there in our woods.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

jake74 said:


> The spot on its head was a follow up shot. Luckily it didn't shoot the rack off. I guess there was a lot of adrenaline flowing.


With my luck I would have shot his rack off. It's an awesome deer.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

rumor is Monroe County on facebook.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Funny story, my best friend growing up killed his first deer like that. Besides the fact that it was an ohio big buck perfect 8 with a 20 plus inch spread and scoring in the 140's, he was also lucky to even get it. 

We were 12 years old and watching over a valley that funneled between a creek and a pine thicket with his dad. His dad walked off far enough to take a leak behind us for a brief moment. During that time, this buck came out of the Pines at what I considered way to far, and I'm sure his dad would have said the same thing if he had seen it. My buddy pulled his single shot 20 gauge up and fired. To our amazement, the buck dropped like a sack of potatoes. His dad came running over and we told him what happened. He was skeptical. However, upon walking up on it we realized that the bullet had impacted the left brow tine, and broke it off along with a chunk of skull. The deer was still very much alive, but clearly dazed and confused. He quickly followed it up with a finishing shot , and upon some searching we found the missing tine. The taxidermist did a great job of repairing it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> With my luck I would have shot his rack off. It's an awesome deer.


I'm with you, I would have missed all together just from the shock of seeing such a deer, or blew off the whole rack, lol.
sherman


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was that deer killed in Fulton?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Morrow county. Not sure why it's a secret.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Just got off phone with friend. Killed half mile from his tree stand. Pretty much in the same block of woods.I have hunted that area since 1999. Haven't been there the last couple seasons. At taxidermist around corner from his house. Said he's going down to check it out. My bud is Friends with the father of the young fellow who shot it. Great job to the kid.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bobk said:


> Morrow county. Not sure why it's a secret.


my mistake spell correction on the phone.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome buck. More impressive is 218 would break the current world typical record .unfortunately a buck was killed in November that green scored 234 typical. And it was right here in ohio. 2 typical bucks in the same year from the same state. Amazing


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought I read Ohio's is tied at 201??


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure what the ohio record is possibly 201. The current world record is 213 5/8 held by milo hanson .shot in 1993 in Canada i believe


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Was morrow county shot on a drive,,across the street from my house,pretty sure you can see the head shot in one of the pics,,I got pics of him from the past 3 years and my buddy has pics almost 6 miles away


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Was a video I paused and snapped a pic off,,really is a giant


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A truly beautiful buck.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Something in the water over there. We've seen some giants on camera and seen some big ones shot. Here's one from cam couple yrs ago.






Seen him once about 100yrds out during shotgun and no shot.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Pooch said:


> Something in the water over there. We've seen some giants on camera and seen some big ones shot. Here's one from cam couple yrs ago.
> View attachment 225926
> Seen him once about 100yrds out during shotgun and no shot.


Did he have a real white rack?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Super bright. See it a hundred yards away through the woods. That's how I spotted it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooch said:


> Something in the water over there. We've seen some giants on camera and seen some big ones shot. Here's one from cam couple yrs ago.
> View attachment 225926
> Seen him once about 100yrds out during shotgun and no shot.


That deer is bigger...giant.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Pretty sure he is the one that got hit on 24 rite out side of fulton last year, destroyed that ford ranger


----------

